
How do you know a 175% Price pump is coming, 1 hour in Advance - shakks
https://medium.com/@shakks/how-do-you-know-a-175-price-pump-is-coming-1-hour-in-advance-63bf25ba7dcc
======
shakks
Hey everyone, I reversed engineered yesterdays FUEL token price pump and tried
to find if there was a way to know about it in advance and guess what there
was a few.

Hope you like the post and let me know what you think.

